# 19" for 530i



## hojai (Feb 16, 2004)

what should be the offset, maximum width for tires and rims?
is it the same as the E39?


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

hojai said:


> what should be the offset, maximum width for tires and rims?
> is it the same as the E39?


Well it depends on the rim for the E39... I had breyton magic racings 19x9F 19x10 in the and I had to have my fenders rolled... Now I have OZ superleggeras with the same width and the rear looks like it would of fitted the E39 without any fender rolling required infact I could of easily fitted 19x10.5... So I would have to say go with 9F and 10R... But Im sure you can go wider.


----------



## Don Juan (Apr 2, 2002)

too much rubber for a 530. You will feel the car slower. I think the best set up is 19x8.5 and 19x9.5 in the rear. just my 2cents


----------



## karriman (Feb 19, 2004)

with the sports suspension is the car lower then stock? and if it is how much lower?


----------



## karriman (Feb 19, 2004)

don juan how big are your rims and tires in the front and back? and how much of a gap is there between the fender and tire? and could you post a side view? 

your car is hot

thanx dude


----------



## Twenties (Mar 5, 2004)

Clean Ride Don Juan


----------



## Don Juan (Apr 2, 2002)

My wheels are 19.8.5 with 245-35-19 and 19x9.5 with 275-30-19. The car has the stock SPP and the offest is the same as factory 15 and 22. There is about 2 fingers from the fender and tire and plenty of room for any rubbing issues. Actually I'm thinkg in ordering a 10mm soacer for the rear, to make it just perfect.
Here is a side picture:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

The Hartge Classics where my most favorite wheel on my E39.








They were too heavy for my tastes, though- and the 19" left too little rubber. I bent two on a road trip. Had them repaired and sold 'em.


----------

